# Auzentech: Ein stiller Abgang



## Hombracho (4. Februar 2014)

Auzentech, die relativ bekannte Marke für Soundkarten, ist anscheinend pleite. Die Firma war vor allem bekannt für ihre Gamer-Karten mit den namen "Prelude" und "Forte". 

So durfte Auzentech auf besagten Karten als einzige Zweit-Firma die X-Fi-Technologie von Creative lizensieren und auf ihren Karten verbauen. Aber auch andere Soundkarten, interne wie externe, hatte die Firma im Portfolio.

Das letzte Lebenszeichen kam mit der Veröffentlichung von Beta-Treibern einiger ihrer Produkte im Januar 2013, also vor genau einem Jahr. Der Twitter-Account und die Facebook-Seite sind bereits seit August 2012 ungepflegt. Und seit dem 31.01.2014 ist auch die offizielle Website vom Netz genommen. Die Domains auzentech.com und ifusen.com werden umgeleitet oder verweisen auf einen Platzhalter. Damit sind keine Treiber mehr von offiziellen Quellen verfügbar. Im Netz kursieren noch einige gemoddete Treiber, wie beispielsweise von Daniel K. und PAX, aber außer von Seiten, die die Treiber noch zum Download bereithalten, gibt es keine Möglichkeit an originale oder gar neue Treiber zu kommen.

Eine offizielle Bekanntmachung oder Artikel anderer Newsquellen zum Ende der Firma konnte ich nirgends finden, doch die Fakten sollten für sich sprechen.


----------



## Kubiac (4. Februar 2014)

Schade.
Die Soundkarten mit X-Fi Chip waren wirklich Klasse und den originalen von Creative weit vorraus.


----------



## Hombracho (4. Februar 2014)

Ja, und wenn man sich den aktuellen Markt mit Soundkarten so anschaut wird mir übel.. Sowohl Creative als auch Asus bekleckern sich da nicht gerade mit Ruhm. Treiberunterstützung finde ich bei beiden recht dürftig. Microsoft hat es echt geschafft, den Soundkartenmarkt zu zerstören. Seit Windows 8 wird zwar wieder Hardware-Sound unterstützt, aber die beiden Platzhirsche haben keine Karten mit echtem Hardwaresound mehr im Angebot. Wenn Creative wenigstens die alte X-Fi wieder aufleben lassen würde oder mal brauchbare Treiber für die alte X-Fi-Riege herausbrächte.. Alles nur Beta seit 2 Jahren.

Einzig AMD hat mit TrueAudio noch etwas in der Mache. Darauf baue ich nun. Oder eine externe Karte für Heimstudios.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Februar 2014)

Gibt es dazu auch eine Quellenangabe ?


----------



## Hombracho (4. Februar 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6130874 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es dazu auch eine Quellenangabe ?



Man lese dazu folgendes:



Hombracho schrieb:


> Eine offizielle Bekanntmachung oder Artikel  anderer Newsquellen zum Ende der Firma konnte ich nirgends finden, doch  die Fakten sollten für sich sprechen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Februar 2014)

Autsch, nicht gut, gerade am eh so kleinen Soundkartenmarkt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2014)

Hombracho schrieb:


> Ja, und wenn man sich den aktuellen Markt mit Soundkarten so anschaut wird mir übel.. Sowohl Creative als auch Asus bekleckern sich da nicht gerade mit Ruhm. Treiberunterstützung finde ich bei beiden recht dürftig. Microsoft hat es echt geschafft, den Soundkartenmarkt zu zerstören. Seit Windows 8 wird zwar wieder Hardware-Sound unterstützt, aber die beiden Platzhirsche haben keine Karten mit echtem Hardwaresound mehr im Angebot. Wenn Creative wenigstens die alte X-Fi wieder aufleben lassen würde oder mal brauchbare Treiber für die alte X-Fi-Riege herausbrächte.. Alles nur Beta seit 2 Jahren.
> 
> Einzig AMD hat mit TrueAudio noch etwas in der Mache. Darauf baue ich nun. Oder eine externe Karte für Heimstudios.



Die X-Fi war schon seit Vista ein Fall für die Tonne und mit keiner anderen Karte hatte ich mehr Stress und Ärger. Bei Auzentech hatte ich mir nur die Raider gegönnt da ich von Creative die Nase voll hatte.
 Ich merkte aber schon etwas länger das es Still wurde bei denen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Februar 2014)

Das lag aber nicht an der X-Fi, sondern an der fehlenden Hardware-Unterstützung von Vista...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2014)

Egal ob XP, Vista oder Win7 mit jedem BS gab es Probleme wie auch in jedem Rechner. mit der Audigy, Auzentech oder Asus hatte ich dagegen nie Probleme.
 Ich hätte mich ja mal auf ein neues Auzentechmodell gefreut


----------



## beren2707 (4. Februar 2014)

Das würde ich bei Creative fast schon ausschließen, denn kaum ein Treiber hat mehr gezickt als dieser. Ich kann von den Treibern ein Lied singen, dagegen sind diejenigen der Asus Gold.


----------



## Voodoo2 (4. Februar 2014)

x fi karten haben bei mir nie ärger veruracht 
schadddde um auzentech


----------



## Entelodon (4. Februar 2014)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> x fi karten haben bei mir nie ärger veruracht
> schadddde um auzentech



mit denen von creative gab es bei mir genug... 

aber mit meiner ST HD wurde ich (zum glück) damit verschont... wenn sie aussteigt werd ich mir (leider...) einen neuen hersteller suchen müssen... echt schade drum...


----------



## Atma (4. Februar 2014)

> So durfte Auzentech auf besagten Karten als einzige Zweit-Firma die X-Fi-Technologie von Creative lizensieren


Bitte ... lizen*z*ieren. Ich weiß, Grammar-Nazi und so, aber dass sich lizenzieren mit s dermaßen eingebrannt hat, kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen. Es kommt von der Lizenz und hat nichts mit zensieren zu tun.

@Topic: War schon lange abzusehen. Mit Vista ist ab dem Zeitpunkt nicht nur Hardware-Audio langsam aber sicher gestorben, sondern auch Auzentech. Asus hat mit den Xonar Karten quasi alle anderen verdrängt. Zudem ist der Markt für Soundkarten mehr Nische denn je. Bei Creative dürfte es auch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis zumindest bei Soundkarten das Aus kommt.


----------



## Cross-Flow (4. Februar 2014)

Vista ... Windows 7 ... nein die sind nicht Schuld am Problem sondern nur ein Teil davon.

Hardware 3D Audio ist eine wirklich tolle Sache gewesen, quasi Orgasmus für die Ohren. Spiele wie UT2004 oder auch UT3 haben sehr viel Atmosphäre dadurch gewonnen und sogar die Gegner Ortung lief besser von der Hand.

Doom ³ ist auch ein sehr schönes Beispiel dafür wie geil EAX sein KANN.

Das eigentliche Problem sind eher die User. Wollen alles in Downsampling und dazu 16 x AF und bitte noch 8 x AA dazu. Aber echten 3D Sound kann man ja nicht benchen, also haben die meisten eh kein Interesse dran 

Alle EAX Bibliotheken sind ja vorhanden - und auch unter OpenAL nutzbar für jedes derzeit gängige Betriebssystem. Aber die user schreien nicht danach ...

So ist es nun mal mit Perlen vor die Säue. Sich aufgeilen wie neutral und sauber der Sound heutzutage doch ist das man selbst beim Orchester den Dirigenten furzen hören kann mit den vergoldeten Anschlüssen ...

Echter Mehrwert für Leute die mehr als nur mit den Augen in die Atmosphäre eines Spieles eintauchen wollen = 0. Clive Barker <- das damals mit EAX war einfach Bombe.


Aber so ändert sich die Welt halt. EAX war gestern, AMDs TureAudio ist heute und morgen dann halt auch weg. Schön das sich alle über TrueAudio freuen, aber das gabs schon 14 Jahre vorher in anderer Form. 

Mit bisschen Glück verschwindet Mantle auch in der Versenkung, die Benchkiddis heulen doch jetzt schon wieder das ihre GNC 1.0 Karte nicht richtig funzt, wie angepisst man doch ist und AMD ist eh an allem Schuld ( das denen noch keiner die Klimaerwährmung anhängen wollte wundert mich ... )

Alles in allem EAX ist Tot, die Zeit damit war Endgeil. Mircosoft ist nicht Schuld, sondern nur Teil des Problems welches in den Köpfen der User beginnt.

 Edit:

 Bevor Creative keine Soundkarten mehr baut hat AMD Intel in der IPC überholt. Wette ich mit dir


----------



## matty2580 (4. Februar 2014)

Sehr schade, der Hersteller hatte wirklich gute Karten im Angebot.
Sound ist die mit an Abstand am meisten unterschätzte Komponente am PC.
Der Masse reicht Onboard-Sound und 20 € Tröten aus.....


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Februar 2014)

Zur Info:

OT wurde ausgeblendet. 5 Beiträge

*B2T*


----------



## Atma (4. Februar 2014)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Vista ... Windows 7 ... nein die sind nicht Schuld am Problem sondern nur ein Teil davon.


Natürlich war die Entscheidung von MS, hardwarebeschleunigten Sound ab Vista wegfallen zu lassen maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich. Zu den Zeiten wo Windows XP aktuell war, hat doch quasi jeder eine Audigy oder X-Fi im Rechner gehabt. Nur die wenigsten haben sich mit Onboard-Sound begnügt. Als das seitens MS publik wurde und Vista/7 allmählich das Zepter in die Hand nahmen, war EAX doch schon tot, da von dem Zeitpunkt an keinerlei Games mit EAX erschienen sind. 2007/2008 sind die letzten Games mit EAX erschienen.



> Bevor Creative keine Soundkarten mehr baut hat AMD Intel in der IPC überholt. Wette ich mit dir


Mit was verdient Creative denn heute noch Geld? Mit Soundkarten bestimmt nicht. Nach X-Fi begann der schleichende Untergang, da man sich mit dem Nachfolger zu viel Zeit gelassen hat und dieser im Endeffekt schlechter war als sein Vorgänger. Dazu die ganze negative Presse über die miserablen Treiber.


----------



## Cross-Flow (4. Februar 2014)

Als Windows XP angesagt war sind wir mit KT133 Boards und AC97 Codec von Via / Krabbe unterwegs gewesen. Natürlich hatte da JEDER eine Soundkarte drin da sich selbst die billigste hercules 0815 besser angehört hat als der Onboard Chip. Und auch wenn die Leute Creative Karten im Rechner hatten heißt das noch lange nicht das jeder wusste was Hardware 3D Audio eigentlich ist. Und nein EAX ist nicht seit 2007 / 2008 tot - die unreal engine bringt von Haus aus OpenAL Sound mit.

Der "schleichende" Untergang nach den X-Fi's ist schlimmer gesprochen als er wirklich ist. Die 0,001 % der PC User die sich in so einem Hardwareforum wie diesen hier rumtreiben sind bei weitem NICHT die Mehrheit. Grade in den USA ist Creative auch heute noch eine Marke - was hier in D abgeht interessiert doch nicht wirklich bei einem globalen Unternehmen.

Meine Recon 3D habe ich seit Release, seit dem alle Treiber unter 7 und 8.1 im Einsatz gehabt. Es gibt bei Creative keine Treiberprobleme - wie kommst du denn zu dem Schluss.

Mit der ZxR hat CL die derzeit beste Soundkarte für den Homeuser am Markt. Überhaupt sind die aktuellen CL Karten empfehlenswert, werden nur leider all zu gern runtergemacht. Ich steht halt leider nicht auf eine Virtuelle KH Raumsimulation ala Dolby Headphone welche sich anhört als wenn dir jemand nen Blecheimer auf den Kopf setzt und mit nem rostigem 48er Schraubenschlüssel dagegen haut  Da muss schon was brauchbares her 

 Kleines Edit:

 Wenn sogar die Crytek3 prinzipiell EAX beherrscht und Herr R. wirklich aus dem vollen schöpfen möchte dann steht Hardwaresound über OpenAL doch nichts mehr im Wege  Die Lizenzen sind bezahlt also soll er das auch nutzen der gute ^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Februar 2014)

War zwar schon lange klar das der Laden pleite geht aber schade ist es definitiv drum wenn man sich aktuelle Soundkarten anschaut.. vorallem X-Fi baut ja nur noch qualitativen Müll.
Meine Forte leistet immer noch top arbeit und befeuert den Fidelio sehr gut.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Februar 2014)

X-Fi baut Karten? Wußte ich noch garnicht, dachte immer X-Fi wird verbaut...von Creative


----------



## Luni-Tune (5. Februar 2014)

Wo bekomme ich denn jetzt den Win8 Treiber für meine Forte, falls ich doch noch auf Win8 umsteigen sollte? :/


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Februar 2014)

Eventuell hab ich den Installer bei mir rumfliegen, ich schau später mal wenn ich heimkomm und lad ihn dann hoch.


----------



## Hombracho (5. Februar 2014)

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/downloads/pax/PAX 20K2_Auzentech_Forte_RefCD4 2014.7z

Unter diesem Link ist eingemoddeter Treiber vom Januar 2014 zu finden. Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr.

Und hier der letzte Treiber von Daniel K, der dem originalen Treiber am ehesten entspricht: SB X-Fi Series AuzenForte Pack 2.0 (12/27/2012) based on the official Win 8 Auzen Forte driver


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Februar 2014)

Was genau wurde an den gemoddeten Treibern eigentlich geändert bzw sind diese zu empfehlen?


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2014)

Hombracho schrieb:


> So durfte Auzentech auf besagten Karten als einzige Zweit-Firma die X-Fi-Technologie von Creative lizensieren und auf ihren Karten verbauen. .


 
Das stimmt so nicht !

Z.b verbaut auch ESI die X-FI Chips genauso wie Onkyo 
die ESI Prodigy X-FI oder die Onkyo Wavio SE 300 haben beide nen X-FI Chip um mal 2 stk zu nennen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2014)

Schade. Ich habe noch zwei Karten von dieser Firma im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem analogen Klang. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2014)

Schade. Mal wieder ne Firma dicht...


----------



## Luni-Tune (6. Februar 2014)

Hier kann man noch die aktuellsten Auzentech Treiber bekommen.

http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=12&v_code=1295


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht !
> 
> Z.b verbaut auch ESI die X-FI Chips genauso wie Onkyo
> die ESI Prodigy X-FI oder die Onkyo Wavio SE 300 haben beide nen X-FI Chip um mal 2 stk zu nennen.


Eben, zwischendurch war es wohl einfacher von Creative direkt X-FI Chips zu kaufen als nach dem Asus Einstieg in den Markt noch an die großen C-Media Chips zu kommen.
Als die X-Meridian eben deswegen kurz nach dem Release wieder vom Markt verschwinden musste war eigentlich schon klar dass Auzentech nicht genug Gewicht rein bringen wird um sich dauerhaft zu halten.


----------



## dekay55 (7. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eben, zwischendurch war es wohl einfacher von Creative direkt X-FI Chips zu kaufen als nach dem Asus Einstieg in den Markt noch an die großen C-Media Chips zu kommen.
> Als die X-Meridian eben deswegen kurz nach dem Release wieder vom Markt verschwinden musste war eigentlich schon klar dass Auzentech nicht genug Gewicht rein bringen wird um sich dauerhaft zu halten.


 
  Ich kann echt nich verstehen warum Asus ausgerechnet auf Cmedia gesetzt hat, die hatten doch ohnehin schon nen Vertrag mit VIA und Creative. 
Zumal VIA die besseren DSP´s hat, nicht ohne grund werden auf den allermeisten Highend und Musikersoundkarten VIA Chips verbaut, hätte vieleicht Auzentech auch besser machen sollen, ich könnt mir denken das die X-FI bassierenden Karten der untergang für Auzentech waren weil viele bei dem wort X-FI einfach nur an miese Treiber denken. Andererseits sind VIA Chips für Zocker und Consumer meist uninteressant weil die Treiber nur das nötigste bieten und die Features für Gamer erstmal programiert werden müssen. Einer der Gründe warum Asus bei seinen Via basierenden Soundkarten immer die X-FI Software mitliefert.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2014)

Der Envy24 ist mittlerweile auch etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Von der DSP-Qualität ist der Oxygen HD CMI8788 wohl wirklich besser oder zumindest ebenbürtig bei besserem Treibersupport (und bietet DD und DTS encoding). Nicht umsonst haben sich nach dem Release eben nicht nur Asus sondern auch eine Menge andere Soka-Hersteller darauf geschmissen.
Und dass der Eny24 (im Gegensatz zum HT) auch Hardwarebeschleunigung bietet hat schon lange vorher keinen mehr interessiert.

Dass man den VIA Chip noch so oft in Recordingkarten/Geräten antrifft liegt wohl eher daran dass die meisten davon vor Verfügbarkeit des aktuellen C-Media Angebots herrausgekommen sind. Ausserdem hat z.B. ESI eine Menge Arbeit in die eigenen Treiber für den Envy gesteckt, da schreckt man schlicht die Portierung auf C-Media.


----------



## Schrotti (7. Februar 2014)

Immer dieses Gejammer über die ach so schlechten Creative Soundkarten und deren total verbuggte Treiber.

Schon komisch, ich selbst nutze seit 1991 Soundkarten von Creative und NIE gab es ärger weil die ach so "grottigen" Treiber nicht funktionierten. Weder unter DOS noch später unter Win95, 98,2000, XP, Vista, 7 und jetzt Win 8.1 hatte ich sorgen oder Ärger.

Vielleicht mal das eigene System pflegen und nicht jeden Müll installieren dann läuft es auch mit der Soundkarte.

Von Auzentech habe ich gehört aber nie genutzt. Ich bleib lieber beim ach so schlechten Original


----------



## dekay55 (7. Februar 2014)

Der Envy ist nur einer der Soundchips, bei Musikerkarten wird meist der Via ICE genommen ( ist nen Envy abkömmling ), gut der hat auch nen paar jährchen aufm Buckel, aber selbst in recht Aktueller Hardware wird er noch immer gern eingesetzt ( zumindest hat mein komplettes Musikerequipment alle nen Via ICE ) gibt ja auch eine Auzentech karte mit dem Via Ice. 
Aber wenn man den Envy24HT und den CM8788 direkt vergleicht fällt auf das der Envy nach wie vor etwas leistungsfähiger ist. ABER das macht sich im Consumer bereich nicht bemerkbar, der CM8788 hat halt eben den vorteil das es nen reiner Multimedia Chip ist der DTS-C und DDL kann, wärend die Envy Familie eigentlich nen guter Allrounder ist. 

Treibermässig hat ESI aber nicht so viel reingesteckt, zumindest nicht bei der Prodigy, wobei ich sagen muss ich find den treiber eigentlich spitzenklasse weil eben nix dran ist und das ding nicht nervt, ist eigentlich bei meiner anderen Audio Hardware genauso, da gleichen sich z.b die treiber von ESI, Numark und Novation ziemlich, nur die oberfläche ist klein wenig anders gestaltet.

Ein problem bei den Cmedias beim Recording ist, die sind nicht drauf ausgelegt niedrige Latenzen zu haben, da kämpft Asus ja gewaltig mit wenns um die Asio geschichte geht, bei den Via teilen ist das kein problem, selbst meine ESI Prodigy was ja eigentlich ne reine HiFi karte ist kommt mit den Asio treibern auf gute 5ms, mein Novation und Numark Interface schaffen 2ms. Beide sind btw keine 3 jahre aufm Markt, also schon lange lange nachdem Cmedia groß in den Markt eingestiegen ist. 

Übrigends der CM8788 ist auch schon fast 10 jahre alt. Also so gesehen auch schon stark in die jahre gekommen, ich hab irgendwo noch ne Hercules Soundkarte rumfliegen die auch den CM8788 drauf haben müsste, und die ist auch schon recht alt die Karte, glaub ne Fortissimo ist das. Apropo Hercules der oben genannte grund mit den Latenzen wird auch der hauptgrund sein warum Hercules bei seiner "DJ" Hardware ebenfalls auf Via Chips setzt und nicht auf Cmedias.


@Schrotti, das kann man sehen wie man will, Creative trägt nicht die allein schuld, aber es gibt in der tat div problemchen mit den X-FI teilen, da kannste noch so nen sauber gepflegtes System haben, is ja nicht so das ich Creative hasse, ich hab schon 1990 mit Creative rumgespielt und ich liebe auch immer noch meine AWE32 Gold aber fakt ist eben das mit den X-FI karten Creative zwar nen sau guter DSP gelungen ist, aber die komplexität ist dann wohl doch etwas zu hoch für deren Software entwickler gewesen, witzigerweise ohne X-FI Hardware funktioniert die Creative Software richtig klasse. Aber die probleme kamen auch erst mit Win Vista und Win7 eben aus dem grund weil die Hardwareunterstützung nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Februar 2014)

Also die einzige, vernünftige Meldung zum (vermeintlichen?) Ableben von Auzentech kommt von den Franzmännern:

http://www.touslesdrivers.com

Vorsicht: Google Translate am Werk


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (7. Februar 2014)

Schade, wieder eine gute Firma die geht. R.I.P.


----------



## SaftSpalte (8. Februar 2014)

tja , ich habe mir nie eine soundkarte gegönnt, weil der markt halt etwas miserable läuft . Die unterschiede bei den herstellern sind halt anders . Keiner konnte mich überzeugen . 
Momentan gammel ich mit einem Speedlink Medusa NX 7.1 UND onboard sound rum . Ich warte immernoch auf ein Soundwunder . (Bis 200 euro wäre ich bereit für eine karte hinzulegen )

Mit einem beyerdynamic + mic sollte es schon geil sein . Naja . wenn TrueAudio echt gut gehen sollte ,dann habe ich alles .Dann kann mein Medusa headset als ersatz dienen .

Schade das die Soundsparte nicht so ernst genommen wird ,obwohl Hören sehr wichtig ist . Sinnesorgan


----------



## Luni-Tune (9. Februar 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> tja , ich habe mir nie eine soundkarte gegönnt, weil der markt halt etwas miserable läuft . Die unterschiede bei den herstellern sind halt anders . Keiner konnte mich überzeugen .
> Momentan gammel ich mit einem Speedlink Medusa NX 7.1 UND onboard sound rum . Ich warte immernoch auf ein Soundwunder . (Bis 200 euro wäre ich bereit für eine karte hinzulegen )
> 
> Mit einem beyerdynamic + mic sollte es schon geil sein . Naja . wenn TrueAudio echt gut gehen sollte ,dann habe ich alles .Dann kann mein Medusa headset als ersatz dienen .
> ...


 
Ergibt ja mal gar keinen Sinn.
Es gibt genug gute bis sehr gute Soundkarten, die mit Abstand besser sind als Onboard-Sound.


----------



## km52 (9. Februar 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> tja , ich habe mir nie eine soundkarte gegönnt... Keiner konnte mich überzeugen .



Womit würdest du dich denn überzeugen lassen bzw was fehlt dir aktuell? Sry, aber das klingt für mich nach Attention-Whore-Geschwurbel dass deine ach so elitären Ansprüche nicht befriedigt werden.



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch auf ein Soundwunder .



Man hat drei Komponenten: die Signalquelle, die Soundkarte und die Lautsprecher; und für Wunder kannst du in der Kirche beten.



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Schade das die Soundsparte nicht so ernst genommen wird ,obwohl Hören sehr wichtig ist . Sinnesorgan



Lesen und schreiben sind ebenfalls sehr wichtig, und Plenken ist Sch... großer Mist.


----------



## Mystique1680 (9. Februar 2014)

morgähn!
also ich nutze seit 11 jahren creative soundkarten und hatte auch noch nie probleme damit..
also ist doch wieder nur die 8te OSI-schicht das problem.. die brain.exe ist doch die wichtigste datei... nach dem betriebssystem....
... aber immer mehr leute können diese datei nicht finden oder starten.... komisch


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2014)

Nicht schade um Auzentech. Der Support war mies und letztendlich ist der Abgang nur ein Resultat dessen. Mein X-Fi Forte habe ich jetzt gegen eine Asus Xonar Essence STX getauscht. Endlich keinen Treiber- und Überhitzungs-Probleme mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Februar 2014)

Überhitzungsprobleme bei einer Soundkarte? Meine Forte und Prelude haben schon mehrere Systeme überlebt und davon ist nichts zu sehen. "Montagskarten" gibt's immer. 
Die Treiberqualität hat Auzentech leider von Creative übernommen und primär das GUI umgestaltet, statt die Innereien zu optimieren. Ich ärgere mich auch seit Jahren immer wieder über Unfug wie zurückgesetzte Einstellungen. Das passiert anscheinend ohne System dahinter: mal oft, dann eine zeitlang gar nicht ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Robonator (9. Februar 2014)

> Momentan gammel ich mit einem Speedlink Medusa NX 7.1 UND onboard sound rum . Ich warte immernoch auf ein Soundwunder . (Bis 200 euro wäre ich bereit für eine karte hinzulegen )


Bevor du 200€ für ne Soundkarte hinlegst, solltest du dich erstmal um vernünftige Kopfhörer kümmern. 
Das du mit dem Medusa von jetzigen Soundkarten nicht beeindruckt bist, ist ja auch kein Wunder. Würde mich schon wundern wenn du überhaupt einen Unterschied zwischen SoKa und OnBoard mit den Dingern hören könntest.


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Überhitzungsprobleme bei einer Soundkarte? Meine Forte und Prelude haben schon mehrere Systeme überlebt und davon ist nichts zu sehen. "Montagskarten" gibt's immer.
> Die Treiberqualität hat Auzentech leider von Creative übernommen und primär das GUI umgestaltet, statt die Innereien zu optimieren. Ich ärgere mich auch seit Jahren immer wieder über Unfug wie zurückgesetzte Einstellungen. Das passiert anscheinend ohne System dahinter: mal oft, dann eine zeitlang gar nicht ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 

Die ersten Revision der X-Fi Forte hatte noch keinen Kühler auf dem Chip, die sind an Überhitzung verreckt. Die neue Version überhitzt auch wenn wie bei mir die Karte in keinem Luftstrom (durch die WaKü) sitzt.

Davon abgesehen ist die jetzt verbaute Asus im länger besser in Verbindung mit meinem KH.


----------



## SaftSpalte (9. Februar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bevor du 200€ für ne Soundkarte hinlegst, solltest du dich erstmal um vernünftige Kopfhörer kümmern.
> Das du mit dem Medusa von jetzigen Soundkarten nicht beeindruckt bist, ist ja auch kein Wunder. Würde mich schon wundern wenn du überhaupt einen Unterschied zwischen SoKa und OnBoard mit den Dingern hören könntest.




klar , unterhalb meines beitrages steht doch das ich mir ein Beyerdnamic kaufen würde . externes mic dabei . perfekt . 

Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit dem medusa und onboard . funzelt soweit gut . Aber wenn ich 500 euro in die Soundsparte stecke ,dann sollte es wirklich gut sein .
Nur im Internet redet man sich gegenseitig schlecht .

Ich höre kaum musik am PC ,nur im Auto (Total Sound umbau) . Für ein wenig WoT und Counterstrike GO reicht ein 70 euro headset  Manchmal höre ich sogar den schatten


----------



## Erok (10. Februar 2014)

Moinsen 

nutzt von Euch noch jemand die Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1 unter Windows 8 ?

Und wenn ja, mit welchem Treiber ? Dem originalen der noch Anfang 2013 raus kam von Auzentech ? Der Daniel K oder der PAX-Treiber ?

Würde mich mal interessieren, welcher hier am besten mit der Soundkarte läuft 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Hombracho (10. Februar 2014)

Also ich nutze den originalen Treiber und habe mir letzens den PAX von 2014 drüber gebügelt. Damit werden nur ein paar Sachen aktualisiert. Läuft 1 a, solange man nicht vergisst, einen echten Neustart nach der Installation durchzuführen. Wenn man das nicht macht, bleiben wohl die Soundprofile beim Herunterfahren nicht gespeichert


----------



## BillDschirm (11. Februar 2014)

Traurig, traurig - da kann ich nur hoffen, dass mir meine Forte noch ein paar Jahre treue Dienste leisten wird und es keine Differenzen gibt, sollte ich doch mal das OS wechseln.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Februar 2014)

Erok schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> nutzt von Euch noch jemand die Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1 unter Windows 8 ?
> 
> ...



Ich nutze die Forte seit zwei Wochen mit dem letzten offiziellen Windows-8-Treiber unter 8.1 und sie läuft wie unter 7. Allerdings habe ich bis auf etwas Youtube/Winamp und _Battlefield 4_ nicht viel damit befeuert ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Erok (11. Februar 2014)

Danke an Hombracho und Raff 

Ich will mal meine alte einbauen und damit mal die Harman & Kardon Soundsticks III und meinen Beyerdynamic DT 880 befeuern 

Muss mir aber erst die Treiber dafür runter laden, und dann wird getestet 

Greetz Erok


----------



## rammstein_72 (13. Februar 2014)

schade das der Sokamarkt so klein geworden ist. Nutze eine Creative xfi Titanium und kann mich nicht beklagen. Nutze einen modifizierten Treiber von Daniel K (keine probs unter Win7 x64,Win8 x64, WinXP) mit Dolby Digital und DTS Unterstützung zusammen mit einem Teufel e400 Set. Macht mit der Karte echt Spaß zu Zocken oder Filme zu gucken.

Für Musik mit meinen Beyerdynamic DT770pro macht die Karte auch echt spaß.

Wäre toll wenn wieder etwas in Richtung Soundkarten,EAX und co. passieren würde. Eyecandy schön und gut aber der Sound muss auch stimmen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Februar 2014)

True Audio ist das Stichwort – ganz ohne Soundkarte. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2014)

> True Audio ist das Stichwort – ganz ohne Soundkarte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
 Ich bin auch der Meinung das man die gesamte Signalverarbeitung bis zum Schluss digital halten sollte. Der PC sollte die Signale digital an einen Receiver senden der sie digital auf die Boxen aufteilt und digital an die Boxen weiterleitet wo das Signal -ohne analogen Verstärker- gleich in der richtigen Stärke analogisiert wird.

 DSPs für die digitale Signalverarbeitung sollten unbedingt von klassischen, dezidierten Soundkarten die ihrem Wesen nach vor allem DACs sind entkoppelt werden, True Audio ist da ein sehr guter Ansatz.

 Ein im PC integrierter DAC ist vor allem für Kopfhörer sinnvoll aber das sollte, wie gesagt, von der digitalen Signalverarbeitung entkoppelt werden. Auch hier ist ein Verzicht auf fehlerträchtige analoge Verstärkerschaltungen anzustreben.

__________
2014 und wir verwenden noch immer analoge Verstärker, analoge Frequenzweichen, analoge Kabel, analoge Steckverbindungen,... Die Innovation im PC-Audiobereich bleibt -jedenfalls in leistbaren Sphären- weiter hinter den Möglichkeiten zurück als irgendwo sonst.


----------



## rammstein_72 (13. Februar 2014)

@Raff naja ist leider nur AMD. Hab ich wenig davon als Nvidia GeForce Besitzer. Aber mal sehen. Vllt gibt es ja mal wieder einen Soundboom. Freuen würde es mich.


----------



## BillDschirm (13. Februar 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das man die gesamte Signalverarbeitung bis zum Schluss digital halten sollte. Der PC sollte die Signale digital an einen Receiver senden der sie digital auf die Boxen aufteilt und digital an die Boxen weiterleitet wo das Signal -ohne analogen Verstärker- gleich in der richtigen Stärke analogisiert wird.
> 
> DSPs für die digitale Signalverarbeitung sollten unbedingt von klassischen, dezidierten Soundkarten die ihrem Wesen nach vor allem DACs sind entkoppelt werden, True Audio ist da ein sehr guter Ansatz.
> 
> ...


 
Nur hört das effektiv weniger als 0,5% der Bevölkerung und der Rest möchte einfach ein subjektiv anständig klingendes System haben und das ist auch mit Onboardlösungen mehr als gewährleistet. Es bringt die beste Datenkette nix, wenn man mp3's via Streaming hört, und dort schon sämtliche Frequenzen gekappt werden.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2014)

Es geht hier nicht nur um Qualität sondern auch um die Wirtschaftlichkeit. Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung das digitale Komponenten billiger sind (und immer billiger werden) als hochwertige, diskrete analoge Schaltungen. Selbst ein guter DSP kostet teils weniger als eine analoge Frequenzweiche...

Natürlich braucht man auch in einem rein digitalen System einige (möglichst) hochwertige Analogkomponenten, etwa zur Sicherstellung einer stabilen Spannungsversorgung für den/die DAC/Digitalverstärker aber man braucht weniger und einfachere Schaltungen.


----------



## BillDschirm (13. Februar 2014)

Gut, da gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Solange aber der Bedarf aufrecht erhalten werden kann, wird sich da wahrscheinlich nicht viel tun, da mit den analogen Komponenten Geld zu verdienen ist. Wie auch immer; mal schauen, wohin die Reise geht - kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass in den den nächsten paar Jahren bahnbrechende Veränderungen zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Erok (13. Februar 2014)

So, hab die Soundkarte mittlerweile eingebaut, und hört sich am DT 880 schon sehr nice an das ganze 

Auch die Harman Kardon Soundsticks hören sich sehr sehr gut an der Karte an, da gibts nix zu meckern 

Nur hab ich jetzt das Problem, daß man immer den KH ausstecken müsste, ausser ich leg ihn um aufs Frontpanel um einfach den KH ein und aus zu stecken.

Da habe ich aber keine Lust drauf  

Darum bräuchte ich  hierzu jetzt einen Wandler von Cinch auf optisches Kabel, an dem ich dann die Boxen anschliessen würde. Hat da jemand zufällig einen heissen Kandidaten zu empfehlen ? 

Dann kann ich nämlich sowohl Boxen als auch KH eingesteckt lassen auf der Hinterseite des PC`s und kann dann einfach in Windows umschalten von Boxen auf KH  Das wär ne feine Sache 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2014)

> Gut, da gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Solange aber der Bedarf aufrecht erhalten werden kann, wird sich da wahrscheinlich nicht viel tun, da mit den analogen Komponenten Geld zu verdienen ist. Wie auch immer; mal schauen, wohin die Reise geht - kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass in den den nächsten paar Jahren bahnbrechende Veränderungen zu erwarten sind.



Wir haben die Technik, wir haben Industriestandards aber es kommt einfach nicht in den Produkten an (außerhalb des absoluten High-End/Profi Bereichs). 

Die HiFi Branche ist die innovationsfeindlichste und konservativste Sparte der gesamten Elektronikindustrie. Allgemein kommt es mir vor als wäre gäbe es dort vergleichsweise wenige versierte Ingenieure und mehr "Bastler" oder "Designer" die auf bekannten Konzepten starr aufbauen ohne sich mit der Technik und der Physik dahinter im Detail auseinanderzusetzen die Produkte wirklich gezielt zu _entwickeln_ und konsequent Innovationen einfließen zu lassen.

Ich finde das traurig. Ist aber auch natürlich ziemlich OT.


----------



## kaduke (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo ich glaub meine Frage passt jetzt nicht so hier in das Thema aber ich probier es trotzdem mal.
Ich bin besitzer einer Auzentech X-Fi Forte. Nutze die Karte schon seid mehreren Jahren über den Spdif ausgang mit meinem AV-Receiver. Funktioniert auch alles wunderbar.
Jetzt hab ich mir aber ein neues Headset gekauft das MMX300. Hab auch schon andere kopfhörer ausprobiert.
Bin schon echt am verzweifeln ich bekomm einfach keinen sound über die Analogen anschlüsse weder über den KHV noch über die Peitsche mit Line Out. 
Hab schon etliche Treiber durchprobiert. In Windows 7 x64 wird die karte auch normal erkannt und der grüne Balken bewegt sich auch wenn ich musik abspiel. Der Encoder ist aus alles andere wie SVM 3D u.s.w ist auch deaktiviert. Aber ich höre einfach nix 
Die Karte ist echt gut und würd sie auch gerne weiter nutzen. Ist jemandem das Problem bekannt? Wenn ja bitte ich um eine Antwort.

mfg Duke


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2014)

Bei den meisten Karten werden SPDIF und Analog als zwei getrennte Soundkarten betrachtet. Sprich du musst vielleicht ersteinmal unter Sounds den Analoganschluss als Standardgerät wählen.


----------



## kaduke (14. Februar 2014)

Ich hab in den Audio einstellungen Lautsprecher ausgewählt und Spdif nutz ich dann für den digitalen sound. Das war mir schon bekannt.
ich weis so langsamm nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2014)

Tja schade das Auzentech uns verlassen hat, habe zwar selbst nie eine Karte von ihnen gehabt, aber letztlich ist eine Verkleinerung eines sowieso schon recht kleinen Markts für den Kunden meist nicht vorteilhaft.

Ich habe irgendwie nie den Sinn drin gesehen eine Auzentech Karte zu kaufen. Letztlich steckte da ja auch mehr oder minder die gleiche Technologie wie bei Creative drinen, so das man auch gleich dort kaufen konnte, was ich vor in Form einer Creative X-Fi Titanium getan hatte, bis die irgendwann vor 2 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hat und dann durch eine Asus Xonar D2X ersetzt wurde.

Letztlich muss ich auch sagen bin ich mit der Xonar D2X deutlich zufriedener als mit der X-Fi Titanium die seit ich damals zum Release von Windows 7 auf selbiges umgestiegen bin(von XP) regelmäßig Probleme bereitet hat.
Die Asus Xonar D2X hingegen funktioniert bei den Treibern seit dem ersten Tag ohne jegliche Probleme...


----------



## kaduke (15. Februar 2014)

Mein letzter stand ist das sich die Karte eigentlich normal verhält aber ich nur Sound über den digitalen Spdif an meiner anlage nutzen kann die analogen Anschlüsse spucken keinen Sound mehr aus.  
optisch ist an der karte nix zu sehen keine defekten bauteile (durchgebrant oder so ) es ist eine Forte der 1. Generation noch ohne kühler.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (15. April 2014)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter das Thema, aber ich möchte doch auch was loswerden zu Creative und seine Treiber.

Ich benutze die Firma schon seit ca. 10 Jahren und hatte eigentlich nie Probleme, die fingen aber erst an bei der X-FI, Einstellungen werden zurückgesetzt wenn man mit 2 Soundkarten arbeitet, da man ja immer wechseln muss, bei manchen Tools muss ich das nicht, aber Stereo und X-FI ist ein Sakrileg, deswegen habe ich noch eine Stereo Soundkarte für meine Musik, naja und das mit dem Resetten ist dann schon nervig.

Dann werden manchmal die Einstellungen gar nicht übernommen wenn ich die Balance vorne/hinten verstellen will.

Soundkarte wird nicht erkannt, upps, hatte ich auch schon einige male gehabt, Karte rein und raus, und nein, es ist nicht die Karte oder das Mainboard, ist alles schon getauscht gewesen

Und zum Schluss sind die originalen Treiber von Creative sind alles andere als gut, sicher ist die Hardware nicht so gut wie andere Hersteller, vorallem die D/A Wandler, aber die Treiber von PAX oder Daniel K. bügeln da doch einiges weg, und ohne das I/O Drive möchte ich da auch nicht mehr leben, einen Kopfhörer Ausgang für hochohmige Kopfhörer, ein Traum.

Schade das bei der Auzentech das Panel nicht passt, dann hätte ich mir mal eine zugelegt


----------



## _crux_ (17. April 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon etwas älter das Thema, aber ich möchte doch auch was loswerden zu Creative und seine Treiber.
> 
> Ich benutze die Firma schon seit ca. 10 Jahren und hatte eigentlich nie Probleme, die fingen aber erst an bei der X-FI, Einstellungen werden zurückgesetzt wenn man mit 2 Soundkarten arbeitet, da man ja immer wechseln muss, bei manchen Tools muss ich das nicht, aber Stereo und X-FI ist ein Sakrileg, deswegen habe ich noch eine Stereo Soundkarte für meine Musik, naja und das mit dem Resetten ist dann schon nervig.
> 
> ...


 
Bin mir fast sicher das auf der Auzentech page die X-FI forte auch mit dem Creative fatal1ty "Bay" angeboten wurde...


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (23. April 2014)

_crux_ schrieb:


> Bin mir fast sicher das auf der Auzentech page die X-FI forte auch mit dem Creative fatal1ty "Bay" angeboten wurde...


 
Ja aber wie bei Creative wird es da irgendwann Design Änderung gegeben haben, ich habe noch das I/O Drive mit dem PATA Kabel


----------



## Kona (23. Juli 2014)

also so schlimm wie sein Ruff ist der onBoardSound aller ALC/VIA/CMedia auch wieder nicht.
zu WinXP Zeiten habe Ich auch nur CL Karten genutzt. als der HW Sound dann fallengelassen wurde und HDA einzug hielt bin Ich auf Realtek 
umgestiegen. mit meiner Live!5.1Digital, Audigy2ZS ,X-Fi Pro und Forte 7.1 gab es doch schon das ein oder andere Treiberproblem... 
Momentan ist auf meinem Board der ALC898 verbaut, dieser reicht für alle aktuellen Spiele. Film und Musik via Toslink am AVR sind auch top!
das konnte bisher auch keine dedizierte Soundkarte besser... und diese Soundverbieger aller X-Fi Crysalizer und Co sind auch Geschmacksache.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juli 2014)

Kona schrieb:


> Film und Musik via Toslink am AVR sind auch top!



Natürlich kann keine Dedizierte Karte das besser, weil die erst garnicht zum einsatz kommen, genauso wenig wie dein Onboard zum einsatz kommt wenn du den Spdif ausgang benutzt. 
Es geht auch garnicht dadrum ob er reicht für spiele, sondern wie das klangliche resultat ist.


----------



## Kusanar (24. Juli 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann keine Dedizierte Karte das besser, weil die erst garnicht zum einsatz kommen, genauso wenig wie dein Onboard zum einsatz kommt wenn du den Spdif ausgang benutzt.



Jaaaaaa... das hab ich mir auch erst mal gedacht. Was sowieso nur digital rausgeht kann gar nicht anders klingen, egal von welcher Soundkarte


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juli 2014)

Kona schrieb:


> also so schlimm wie sein Ruff ist der onBoardSound aller ALC/VIA/CMedia auch wieder nicht.
> zu WinXP Zeiten habe Ich auch nur CL Karten genutzt. als der HW Sound dann fallengelassen wurde und HDA einzug hielt bin Ich auf Realtek
> umgestiegen. mit meiner Live!5.1Digital, Audigy2ZS ,X-Fi Pro und Forte 7.1 gab es doch schon das ein oder andere Treiberproblem...
> Momentan ist auf meinem Board der ALC898 verbaut, dieser reicht für alle aktuellen Spiele. Film und Musik via Toslink am AVR sind auch top!
> das konnte bisher auch keine dedizierte Soundkarte besser... und diese Soundverbieger aller X-Fi Crysalizer und Co sind auch Geschmacksache.



Ich merk noch nichts von Treiberproblemen be ider Forte, meine läuft immer noch bei meinem aktuellen System super und befeuert den Fidelio x1 immer noch ausreichend auch wenn ich nun langsam den Kauf einer externen Soundkarte in Betracht ziehe.


----------



## o0Julia0o (19. Juni 2016)

Hombracho schrieb:


> JMicrosoft hat es echt geschafft, den Soundkartenmarkt zu zerstören. Seit Windows 8 wird zwar wieder Hardware-Sound unterstützt, aber die beiden Platzhirsche haben keine Karten mit echtem Hardwaresound mehr im Angebot.


Was meinst du mit Hardwaresound?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Juni 2016)

Lass die Firma doch mal tot sein...

Hardwaresound ist Hardware-beschleunigter Sound. Algorithmen können sowohl in Software als auch in Hardware beschrieben werden und die Hardware-Version ist zwar schneller (wenn angesprochen) man braucht halt nur die entsprechende Hardware...


----------

